# A tapers boarding job



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Just took this job on, its going to be a 2000' chiropractors office with a 9'6 suspended ceiling. Up to now I've stuck to taping but since I have no other work till after xmas i thought I'd board it, couldn't do any worse than the hacks I've been taping behind lately and aside from this 17' demising wall it'll be almost all 10' stand ups.
I got the first two rows up this morning by myself before 10:30 when my buddy showed up, pretty damn good for a taper eh? that 12' 5/8 fireguard is flippin heavy.
I also got to try out my new hilti corded with an auto feed and that thing is the bomb.


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

Isn't 5/8 Fireboard to be done as standups? Inspector makes me put long seams vertical with the steel directly behind them. Says that makes the best fire break.

Other than that anyone that says a taper can't board....:whistling2:

Guys who do both usually do a tighter board job...:thumbup:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

yeah I wanted to stand it up but the contractor said he wanted this way for strength.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

saskataper said:


> Just took this job on, its going to be a 2000' chiropractors office with a 9'6 suspended ceiling. Up to now I've stuck to taping but since I have no other work till after xmas i thought I'd board it, couldn't do any worse than the hacks I've been taping behind lately and aside from this 17' demising wall it'll be almost all 10' stand ups.
> I got the first two rows up this morning by myself before 10:30 when my buddy showed up, pretty damn good for a taper eh? that 12' 5/8 fireguard is flippin heavy.
> I also got to try out my new hilti corded with an auto feed and that thing is the bomb.


been through some not good at all board lately, told the boss and he straitened the boarders out, 30 000 feet os shear mess.....


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

J Johnstone Construc said:


> Guys who do both usually do a tighter board job...:thumbup:


I started boarding my own as I was fed up with taping crap work.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

you go saska taper, show those boarders how to rock:thumbsup:

j johnstone does have a point with the fire rating though. But if your insulating with fire rated sound bat, you might be ok, Every state/province different. Just get it through the GC's head who's paying the price if the inspector don't like it. And let him know DWT is watching:whistling2:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

yeah its all getting insulated and I did a couple other walls like this earlier this year and they passed inspection.


----------



## J Johnstone Construc (Nov 15, 2011)

As long as the inspector says go, you're gold. 

The guy I get for most commercial work's a bit of a tight a** but he knows his stuff and as long as we stick to the book and the plans he's easy to get along with.

Btw work looks good Sask!:thumbsup:


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice job saskataper. :thumbsup: Versatility keeps you working !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> been through some not good at all board lately, told the boss and he straitened the boarders out, 30 000 feet os shear mess.....


Got to stand your ground on that stuff joe, don't back down.

I will be a bit forgiving on the pre-fill, stuff can happen, and some jobs, lets face it, the framing can suck, and I'm willing to aid the drywaller in that regards,,BUT

If your talking screws, and general rough work like torn paper and boxes, fight back:yes:

Lose the screw driver or hammer, explain your a taper not a carpenter. So you don't need those tools (unless using metal bead)

Ask who's going to fix after you (b/c it's a loaded question) SO, if they send you back to fix after prime, state you will fix it then. Or, if it's someone else doing the punch out list, say you will leave it for them, and so on.

Bottom line, treat the rockers like the little kids they are. Request for their Mommy to come in and baby sit them, not you.

There's a point where I think some tapers can be cry babies, But really, if the rockers can't do their job right, then fair is fair, back charge the [email protected]:furious:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

I would of told the GC I'm standing it up, unless you want to pay the difference of finishing the butt joints. Also, if he wanted the wall me study, put some CR channel inbetween each stud with clipped off with 2 or 3 screws.


----------

